# todays devotion for those that are interested



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

This kind of fit into my day perfectly today. Thought I'd share with any of you inclined to take a read

Trust Me, and don't be afraid. Many things feel out of control. Your routines are not running smoothly. You tend to feel more secure when your life is predictable. Let Me lead you to the rock higher than your circumstances. Take refuge in the shelter of My wings, where you are absolutely secure.

When you are shaken out of your comfortable routines, gtip My hand tightly and look for growth opportunities. Instead of bemoaning the loss of your comforts, accept the challenges of something new. I lead you from glory to glory, making you fit for My kingdom. Say yes to the ways I work in your life. Trust Me and don'tbe afraid.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful and so true!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

god bless


----------



## letmebeme (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome! Great way ti start the week.

Thank you!


----------



## still_think_of_her (Mar 10, 2012)

sadwithouthim said:


> Beautiful and so true!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------

